# New Ricotta Recipe



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Some of you may remember my ricotta complaints: dry, curds too small, low yield, messy. Just not worth the bother.

I tried a new recipe today and it was FANTASTIC. It is from Ricki Carrol's book and is for whole goat milk ricotta. SO delicious and 1 gallon made 1lb 12 oz.

The gist is that you get milk to 195 (I started with cold - have found more success than starting out of the pasteurizer for all cheeses except chevre)

Add 1/4 cup cider vinegar when it hits 195, remove from heat when it starts to separate to curds/whey.

Immediately ladle off curds into muslin lined colander. Drain only 1 minute, then turn out into bowl - add 3 Tbsp butter and 1/2 tsp baking soda.

It was so rich (butter, I'm sure) and airy and lovely. It is cooling now, so if that does not hold true once cold, I'll post again, but I am really happy with it so far.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Ooh, got to try that. But why do you think you're having more success with chilled (assuming previously past.) milk? Also trying to understand why the Baking soda - assuming this is to regulate the acidity? Would a quick rinse do the same thing? In the past I have had milk puddings made with baking soda and oft times I could taste it - blech! - so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm not sure why the baking soda. But to neutralize the acid does sound right. I'll bet a quick rinse while it's still in the cheesecloth could do the same.

I also don't know why cold milk is working better for me - but it's been true for paneer, mozzarella and now ricotta. So it's only for the non-cultured cheeses... I should try to find out more.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I make mine like this but have eliminated the baking soda. Perhaps it keeps better but that is never an issue.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I made ravioli with it last night - it was so good I think I'm going to make a huge batch to freeze today. It almost makes up for the horrible, messy, failed batches. (including the whey based ricotta...never again!!!)


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, I have never gotten anything doing fresh whey ricotta (making cheddar). Found it to be a energy waster.

So Steff you think the soda is there for keeping ability? hmm, interesting idea.

Hey Blue, I'm still mulling over why cold milk works better...does it seem to matter how old the milk is?


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Not sure on milk age. 
Here's another "beats me"
I pasteurized 2 gal. the other day. Made the ricotta yesterday from 1 gal. 
Today I decided to make the other gallon into ricotta, too - since it worked so well. This time the curd separation was less immediate and less "clean" and I got lower yield. (1lb 4oz) Didn't do anything different. 
It's like - every time I think I learn something I take a step back in confusion. Cheese making is most definitely as much art as science - and I'm not fully getting either half yet! Oh well - today's batch is just as delicious - just not as much of it.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

maybe the fat content was different. Cream rising and getting poured off for the first batch.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Sometimes temperature and humidity can affect the cheese as well. 

I made mozzarella and the ricotta I made from the whey was the sweetest, most delicious ricotta I had ever tasted. With a slightly "nutty" flavor to it. 

I think I need to make some more right now. 

Blessings, Jill!


----------

